# مواقع لماكينات الcnc



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (11 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف حالكم يا اخوتى 
هذه بعض المواقع التى تتكلم عن مجال الcnc وعن الماكينات المختلفه فى الcnc
اسأل الله ان ينفعنى و اياكم بها 
http://www.emco.co.uk/cnc.htm
http://www.jjjtrain.com/vms/cnc_intro_code.html
http://www.technologystudent.com/cam/cnc1.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CNC
http://www.campbelldesigns.com/introduction-to-cnc-routers.php
http://www.franjometal.com/metal-spinning/cnc-metal-spinning.html
نسألكم الدعاء الخالص


----------



## الوافي الحزين (13 أبريل 2006)

الله الله عليك يابشمهندس محمد


----------



## karimo_bou (30 أبريل 2006)

مشكوووور اخي الكريم جزاه الله كل خير


----------



## الحالم (1 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بلال زبيب (8 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز هل تعرف مواقع cncrouterرخيصه السعر


----------



## midowahba (25 يناير 2008)

اكرمك الله


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## mohamed_gamal (6 يناير 2010)

* انا اعمل فى شركة توكيلات وير كتر وفرايز ووتر جيت واستطيع توفير دراسات الجدوى والتدريب وقطع الغيار لهذه الماكينات مع العلم ان هذه التوكيلات تيوانية وامريكية الصنع
[email protected]
20120983171+*​


----------



## محمدودمسولب (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا


----------



## حمدى 12 (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكور ياخى م. محمد بن اسماعيل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد11 (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

شكراً لك


----------

